# Canberra - Lake burley griffin 1st Sept.



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im planning on heading out to LBG again this weekend, at this stage i plan on launching from Yarralumla bay at about 10am.
I was hoping for Saturday but if anyone else wants to come and cant make it on Saturday i will be able to go on Sunday instead  8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Craig, I'm keen to hit LBG on one of the days this weekend, I'll keep an eye on this thread


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Excellent, it would be good if you can make it Jason 

Im also thinking of googong as an option but will more than likely stick with lbg since its closer and more convenient.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfRz9DEAABXXgAAQQIcAohAgP+/eoCAAZDVT/SMimE8kYnqemTUImykyaDRoyBoCgiWCz0tek871SsRCPQYh+wrMK0KPGxMk+5DzPRQJqgdk0PxSjULr+kPVlB1z8YKpZnjSWO/bXGO1jaAPA4pTCSlstHhCwcmwlqL9+LuSKcKEh6OfoYg=


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

ok, im down for this one, lets just hope its not blowing a gale again. LBG could be the go with the fish that are getting caught there lately but im cool with either location. I could be a little late as well as i have some mates coming down from sydney on friday nite but they're bailing earlyish saturday i think.


----------

